# Deluge daemon not logging

## Fog_Watch

The web gui logs, but not the daemon.

/var/log/deluge/ starts off as empty:

 *Quote:*   

> hostname conf.d # ls -la /var/log/deluge/
> 
> total 1
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 2 deluge nogroup  48 Nov  8 15:36 .
> ...

 

After deluged has started, there is no daemon.log:

 *Quote:*   

> hostname conf.d # /etc/init.d/deluged start
> 
> * Starting Deluged...                                                     [ ok ]
> 
> * Starting Deluge...                                                      [ ok ]
> ...

 

I would have thought these were the correct options to get deluged logging:

 *Quote:*   

> hostname conf.d # egrep -v '^#' /etc/conf.d/deluged 
> 
> DELUGED_USER="deluge:nogroup"
> 
> DELUGEUI_START="true"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> hostname conf.d # ps aux | grep deluge
> 
> deluge   25527  3.1  0.7  60756 24172 ?        SLsl 15:28   0:07 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/bin/deluged --do-not-daemonize -L debug -l /var/log/deluge/daemon.log
> 
> deluge   25531  1.1  0.4  15468 13600 ?        Ss   15:28   0:02 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/bin/deluge -u web -L info -l /var/log/deluge/web.log
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> hostname ~ # deluged --version
> 
> 1.3.0
> 
> 

 

deluged is not logging.  Any ideas why.

Regards

Fog_Watch.

----------

## non7top

I'm having exactly same issue and so far I was not able to find a solution. Strange is that if I run the same command directly from command line then it logs as it should.

----------

## or4n

Solved this one.

Edit init-script /etc/init.d/deluged

before:

```
-exec /usr/bin/deluged -e HOME=${DELUGED_USER_HOME} -- --do-not-daemonize "${DELUGED_OPTS}"
```

after:

```
-exec /usr/bin/deluged -e HOME=${DELUGED_USER_HOME} -- --do-not-daemonize ${DELUGED_OPTS}
```

Just delete those quotation marks around ${DELUGED_OPTS}

----------

